# NEWBIE



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just a quick one to say hi to all, finally got round to registering....!!!
Had the R35 for some time now and had some one off things done maybe first time done to an R35, and oh yes constant smile when driving it......

(if this is in wrong section please move)


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Surprised it has taken the guys so long to bid you welcome! So -welcome!

So what sort of mods have you been up to then?


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

hairyaardvark said:


> Surprised it has taken the guys so long to bid you welcome! So -welcome!
> 
> So what sort of mods have you been up to then?


Hi thx for that..
Yea was surprised there was no response..? Thought would introduce and never had responce....((

Well bought it bran spanky parked it in the garage and basically stripped the interior and exterior for a full carbon fibre makeover  and thought while i was at it stripped the clocks, radio, switches the lot and gave it a blue smd conversion. Against the gunmetal grey the blue smd's look far superior than the OE white and orange/red type colour. I have done loads iof conversions on my sister forum vxronline...
Will get some pics up soon and you guys can give the verdict on panel light colour change on a GTR.........


----------

